# Enterprise Solutions > SAP R/3 Direct input method in BDC

## Lokesh M

Has anyone  done direct input method in BDC?

NOTE : _[This question was asked by Sashti]_

----------


## Kavitha2912

Hi,

There are 2 methods in BDC.

1. Call transaction method
2. Call by Session method ( BDC Session).

I believe Direct input is a type of LSMW.

With regards,
Kavitha.

----------

